# a good aquarium place



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

I was wondering if any one could recommend a good place to get an aquarium repaired. I have a 33 gallon that I want to get repaired and drilled.

Thank you very much

Alex


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

We drill aquariums but we do not repair them. A full repair will likely cost more then a new aquarium to be honest. Better to order an aquarium pre drilled before it is built.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Theres a guy named Albert who could do that if it's drill able. What needs to be repaired?
I can get you his number but a 33 isn't that costly so you may be better off getting a new one and get it drilled by the store.


----------

